# Help me, please!!!!!



## JusJag2002 (Oct 25, 2004)

Hi, 

Ok...here is my story.

My buddy has a Craftsman 6hp 22inch deck walk behind lawn mower. model number 917-387620 I was wondering if anyone has some specs that they would be willing to give me. His story is that he ran out of gas and then put some old gas in (about a year old) and then it ran for a minute then died again. I think that it was the old gas and he is going to need to drain the gas tank and replace the fuel filter. we are also going to replace the spark plug. 
that is the plan so far but if anyone could shed some light on the subject that would be great. even greater would be the specs to the engine. 

Have a good one, and thanks for whatever help is given.


----------



## snoman (Feb 13, 2004)

JusJag2002
If it was just the old gas that he put in it, then you're on the right track by draining it and replacing the filter. I assume that you didn't have that fuel in there for too long so I don't believe there will be a problem. If after you do the changes, and it won't start, put about a teaspoon of fresh fuel directly into the sparkplug hole and start it up. Reason for this is if there is any residual stale fuel left in the float bowl, this will help get it through along with the new stuff mixing with it. You may have to do this a few times but it should get you going.

snoman


----------



## bugman (Aug 12, 2004)

i've got the same model. just do what snowman said. if it don't start for to long try carb cleaner while starting to clean it to get it cleaned out . if not try starting fluid. tell your friend to allways use stabilizer in all the gas he ain,t going to use right away it protects the carb and gas. never use gas over 30 days old your asking for trouble.


----------



## JusJag2002 (Oct 25, 2004)

Thanks guys... I appreciate your help.


----------

